# New Puppy in 1 Week - crate set up



## T-bear (Jan 31, 2014)

We have our crate ready to go but are wondering how much room to allow with the divider. Any set practical rules on how much area required and when/how often to expand the space?


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Welcome! Exciting times.

Enough space to lie down and turn around, increase space bit by bit as you can see they need it. We used plastic and cardboard boxes to block off space in a much larger crate and opened it up over time. 

You also need to stockpile sleep, patience, and in my experience, old towels over the next week as you're going to use up a shed load of each! Enjoy, and don't forget to take loads of piccies and films as we want to see all of them!


----------



## T-bear (Jan 31, 2014)

CatK said:


> Welcome! Exciting times.
> 
> Enough space to lie down and turn around, increase space bit by bit as you can see they need it. We used plastic and cardboard boxes to block off space in a much larger crate and opened it up over time.
> 
> You also need to stockpile sleep, patience, and in my experience, old towels over the next week as you're going to use up a shed load of each! Enjoy, and don't forget to take loads of piccies and films as we want to see all of them!


Thanks CatK. Your reference to old towels - is that for the crate with the expectation that she will potty in her crate so the need to change old towels ? We have a very nice new crate bed and perhaps we should wait before it getting soiled and wrecked? Hate to waste the $70 we just spent on it.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

It looks like you both work during the day? We do too, and even though i was able to be home for lunch there's a good chance your pup wont be able to hold it long enough to start with. 

once we figured this out, we used the nice bed in the living room and during times when we were crating him when we were there to let him out every 5/10/20/30/60 minutes when he needed it (start with short spells in the crate and increase as they grow older). We used all the old towels in his crate on work days, so i could get home, clean his crate, feed him, play with him and try to get him to pee and poo outside all before going back to work. Its busy days ahead but it can be done! 

some will never mess the crate, others will let rip and hate it, just try to be consistent and calm and make the crate a fun happy place.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

I second getting tons of towels. Not only are they great for cleaning feet but we also feed on a towel, use towels in the crate, clean up messes with the towels, etc. Our never soiled in the crate (knock on wood) but she did rip at them when crated and we had a few accidents out of the crate when we weren't vigilant enough taking her out. With as wet as it has been in the UK we were going through two towels a day just wiping paws. 

Good luck and take lots of pictures for us. This board as been a life saver.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: New Puppy in 1 Week - crate set up*



T-bear said:


> CatK said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome! Exciting times.
> ...



Sorry.....but I'm having a little giggle about the crate bed........  I'm confident that pretty soon you'll realise that $70 for a crate bed is chicken feed...........  what's the bet soon enough pups got three or four of them amongst other things.....  Your in for a wild ride.........an awesomely fun ride......But a ride all the same. 

Can't wait to read about the first time pup makes you giggle...... Keep his informed.


----------



## T-bear (Jan 31, 2014)

We are taking the first 2 weeks off to help the transition and training start. Hopefully this helps. It's our March Break "vacation" this year. Not warm but very exciting. After that, we both work 5 mins away and are home for lunch. Longest span ever would be 3 hrs. We are hoping this helps. 

Yes we realize that $70 is a drop I the bucket! We have a puppy bed for outside her crate that she will likely outgrow in 6 months but was nice and looked comfortable for her. We continue to buy things to have a variety of chew toys etc for her. She will be spoiled.

1 week from right now will be the morning after our first night and likely not much sleep. We are preparing for the crying during the night and will feel so guiltily if she whines a lot. We just hope she transitions well into the night time and the crate and it doesn't last too long.


----------

